# Fly tying area



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Lets see everyones fly tying area. I will start. Heres mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spook (Apr 6, 2007)

Wow man. You're not playing around . Nice!


----------



## fatalbert43 (Dec 13, 2006)

Mine is my coffee table.

Yes I am single. ;D

The roll top desk is aswome I have been looking for one for a while to use as a tying station.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

craigs list has them. some pretty cheap. check it out!!!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> craigs list has them. some pretty cheap. check it out!!!



Link?


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow. Nice area. Beats the tailgate of my truck. :


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

a neat, clean and well organized tying area is key in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2007)

> a neat, clean and well organized tying area is key in my opinion.



;D ;D ;D ;D

Would you come tidy up for me? :

You do have me wondering with the fire extinguisher tough.   ;D ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > craigs list has them. some pretty cheap. check it out!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Link?


www.craigslist.com 
There you can search any state and any location. Just punch in roll top desk in the search criteria. You can basically find anything you could want on that site.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

I know how to use Craig's list. I thought you were saying that you knew of someone on Craig's list who was selling them. 

Can you show me how to use Google now? ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> I know how to use Craig's list. I thought you were saying that you knew of someone on Craig's list who was selling them.
> 
> Can you show me how to use Google now?  ;D



Sorry man. I am not a mind reader. Some people have never heard of craigs list.

Google is the same thing pretty much. Just type your " search" criteria in the designated area and the world of the internet is at your disposal.................... [smiley=1-computergeek.gif]


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 2007)

> > I know how to use Craig's list. I thought you were saying that you knew of someone on Craig's list who was selling them.
> >
> > Can you show me how to use Google now? ;D
> 
> ...


 [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif] [smiley=1-lmao.gif]

You got it now Tom? : :


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Yeah.......... [smiley=suicide.gif]


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

My area. I have had the same desk and vise for around 35Yrs.


----------



## just_bill (Dec 20, 2006)

> Lets see everyones fly tying area. I will start. Heres mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Aaronshore:  Its to neat needs more clutter.  Bill


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> > Lets see everyones fly tying area. I will start. Heres mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Aaronshore:  Its to neat needs more clutter.  Bill


Dont I know it!!!!!!! Just got the deck last week. Has a bunch of materials in the drawers but the top is pretty clean right now. My wife likes it like that...............


----------



## ChuckD (Feb 10, 2007)




----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## julie (Nov 26, 2007)

That's my desk! I have the same one and it is a treasure. I know where all your secret compartments are!
My husband has a fly tying desk he made. Used to be a carpenter. It is beautiful too bu tnot as nice as mine. :


----------



## ucfsae81 (Dec 5, 2007)

Current fly tying station









Future fly tying station, its the stuff inside the drawers that matters


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

New (used) desk to keep my ever growing pile of materials. Now I have to find a comfortable chair.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

do more with less...


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I understand the "do more with less" point here....but when I tie I like it to be relaxing and enjoy myself. If I had to tie on your area I would rather kick myself in the junk ;D


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice desk Tom. Looks like my desks younger brother [smiley=1-lmao.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

My thoughts exactly. I didn't know that when I went to buy it though. I noticed yours afterwards when went searching for this thread so I could post the picture. 

Are you doing anything to protect the desktop surface or are you just using yours like a work bench?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Nothing to protect. It doesnt really get too messed up. What harm can a little fur and feathers do? LOL. If you dont mind sharing, how much did you pay for that desk?


----------



## ht (Oct 1, 2008)

Aaron, Chuck & Tom, all of your desks are beautiful. Someday I will have a desk devoted to tying that looks like those. Currently, my tying area consists of the following......

I have to slide my wifes prized wooden cutting board out from underneath the kitchen countertop and clamp my cheapo non-rotating vise on top of that. It isn't pretty but it works really well for me.

"Honey! Have you seen my cutting board?" ;D


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Nothing to protect. It doesnt really get too messed up. What harm can a little fur and feathers do? LOL. If you dont mind sharing, how much did you pay for that desk?


PM sent. All I will say in public is that it wasn't cheap.



> Aaron, Chuck & Tom, all of your desks are beautiful.  Someday I will have a desk devoted to tying that looks like those.  Currently, my tying area consists of the following......
> 
> I have to slide my wifes prized wooden cutting board out from underneath the kitchen countertop and clamp my cheapo non-rotating vise on top of that.  It isn't pretty but it works really well for me.
> 
> "Honey!  Have you seen my cutting board?"   ;D


Thanks. It took me a long time to get where I am now. Save you $$$$ and watch for deals.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> Aaron, Chuck & Tom, all of your desks are beautiful.  Someday I will have a desk devoted to tying that looks like those.  Currently, my tying area consists of the following......
> 
> I have to slide my wifes prized wooden cutting board out from underneath the kitchen countertop and clamp my cheapo non-rotating vise on top of that.  It isn't pretty but it works really well for me.
> 
> "Honey!  Have you seen my cutting board?"   ;D


Been there. Kepp an eye out on craigslist.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

x2 on craigs list. Picked up my oak roll top for 100 bucks. Alot of people trying to get rid of stuff these days.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I just finished putting on some knobs my wifey got for me off Amazon. I found some cast  brass fish ones at Lowes, but I like these better. I had a bunch of Mahogany in the shed and shamelessly ripped off the design from a commercial site.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Ok, I'm trying to catch up on the forum, after a week of neglect, so here's my tying area. Remember, I'm not a seasoned tyer like you guys, so all I have is my office, a vise, some tools and piles of material bags, which all get shoved in a big tupperware when not in use.  ;D


----------



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

> do more with less...


I am going to have to hit you for patent infringement....That was my idea first....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> flyfshrmn82 says: I am going to have to hit you for patent infringement....That was my idea first....



Might'a been your idea, but I'm usin' it.
The extra large vise is needed for the extra large hooks I use.
These Mosquito Lagoon reds require some hefty fluff to chuck.
Besides, I bet your vise ain't bolted to what's left
of a transom that never was. That's a chunk of 3/4" marine ply.
A boat that never made it to the water. Ended up cabinets,
countertop, and workbench. So save the infringement threat
for someone who shows a profit from your idea.
When it comes to flyfishin', all I ever do is spend money.

                                    ;D


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Just starting at this....


----------

